# TRS24 Shear Pin



## smarx (Jul 26, 2018)

Hey guys,

I know these are not popular around these parts...but its what I have and its cheaper keeping it running than buying a new one since it cost me $0 to get and only gas last year.

Anyways, the one auger shear pin is broken and of course this is some sort of special unique setup with a 1/4"-20 x 1 3/4 bolt with a spacer and a lock nut. The spacers are a minimum $4.50 each or $24 for a kit with 4 of each of the bolt, spacer and nut.

Spacer part number M110583
https://www.greenpartstore.com/John-Deere-Shear-Bolt-Spacer--M110583_p_6008.html

I was able to find it that its dimensions are .250x.468x.200 and that got me to Murray part number 3943MA and Snapper 703058. Which got me to ones that were $2.10 and $10 shipping for 10 of them.

Has anyone tried using 1/4" washers instead of the spacer with carriage bolts from any hardware store? 

Saw a reference to Craftsmas 536 which uses a shear bolt (paart number 703335) which has en extended shoulder like a spacer. Any idea if these are any good?
https://www.milfordpower.com/703335-Genuine-Murray-Shear-Bolt-467-x-235-HHSH-p/703335.htm

Lastly, has anyone just used one of the shear bolt kits at Lowes or HD that uses 1/4" bolts that are long enough to get through the auger? 
https://www.homedepot.com/p/MTD-Genuine-Factory-Parts-Shear-Bolts-OEM-710-0890/100128320

Or even these, 1/4" by 1 3/4" I think would work.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/MTD-Genuine-Factory-Parts-Shear-Pins-1-3-4-in-OEM-738-04155/202251531


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If the Arnold brand has the same dimensions and the indents they should work fine. I worked on a TRS 27 that needed a pin. I had some pins of various sizes laying around here and I just matched one of them with what was in there. As for the spacer, I would use whatever works, washers etc.or the big box stores have this bins of these types of parts. *Another place to check is Fastenal if you have one close by.*


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

???

These are standard Murray shear pins, Amazon 5 for $8, 10 for $15 including shipping. Your trying to use washers and hard carriage bolts to save pennies? $1.50 for the right stuff, minus how much for the wrong stuff equals pennies.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I had a TRS26, the spacer/washer that you mention fits in the over drilled hole in the auger axle. By not having that spacer, if the auger catches, it will have momentum to tear the bolt apart. Spend the extra couple of bucks and buy the correct pins and washers. A torn up bronze gear will make that cost seem minimal.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I use these pins... Labelled for Husqvarna and Poulan Pro, But will fit just about any auger with the same diameter and 2 different sized mounting holes in the Auger.



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071XMDTGR/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


GLuck, Jay


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You got it free, buy the right Murray shear bolts with the spacer or the above style so you're not sending it to the scrap heap with a torn up gear box. It may be a TRS but it's still a nice machine IMHO.
Shear pins are cheap, well unless you buy them from the JD dealer :devil: I have two JD riders and two JD - JD blowers. Your's is easy, it's a Murray JD. I'll always spend some time looking for an equivalent part before going to the dealer. Have to or I'd go broke.

.


----------



## smarx (Jul 26, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> ???
> 
> These are standard Murray shear pins, Amazon 5 for $8, 10 for $15 including shipping. Your trying to use washers and hard carriage bolts to save pennies? $1.50 for the right stuff, minus how much for the wrong stuff equals pennies.


I was not able to cross reference anything to ones on amazon.

So you're saying either of these ones will work in the TRS's? Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes.
I'd recommend ordering extras like in those links now so you have them on hand but there is a two pack listed if you only needed one or two before you sold it. And IMHO it's always nice to have a few extra just in case. Especially it it's the only blower you have.

https://www.amazon.com/Murray-1501216MA-Shear-Bolt-Throwers/dp/B0043RTOIU/ref=sr_1_1?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1548859037&sr=1-1&keywords=722130


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

All the Amazon links are to the correct shear pins. They are good for all Murray made machines which include Murray, Noma, Murray made Craftsman snowblowers (later MTD made them, different shear pin), and Murray made John Deere TRX & TRS.


----------



## smarx (Jul 26, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Yes.
> I'd recommend ordering extras like in those links now so you have them on hand but there is a two pack listed if you only needed one or two before you sold it. And IMHO it's always nice to have a few extra just in case. Especially it it's the only blower you have.


I am going to order a 10 pack to be safe for sure. Figured cheap insurance. Thanks for the link. 




JLawrence08648 said:


> All the Amazon links are to the correct shear pins. They are good for all Murray made machines which include Murray, Noma, Murray made Craftsman snowblowers (later MTD made them, different shear pin), and Murray made John Deere TRX & TRS.


Thanks a lot!!!

Are the scraper bars meant to have both sides used? Ie. switch the long edge that is under the bucket to scrape and then the scraping edge goes under the bucket?

I think I finally cross referenced the scraper blade part number correctly. JD lists as M110540. Murray / Briggs / Noma list as 1740909BMYP. Even better is it can be had on Amazon for $30. Thinking I'll get one of these as well just to have. 

Any other good to have spare parts?

How are the recoils to repair? Rope is not going in last 18-24 inches. Can still start it but wanted to take it off and see if one of the springs needs to be reset or what. Never had to fix a recoil starter before and we can't find the cord to use the electric starter.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

smarx said:


> Are the scraper bars meant to have both sides used? Ie. switch the long edge that is under the bucket to scrape and then the scraping edge goes under the bucket?
> 
> I think I finally cross referenced the scraper blade part number correctly. JD lists as M110540. Murray / Briggs / Noma list as 1740909BMYP. Even better is it can be had on Amazon for $30. Thinking I'll get one of these as well just to have.
> 
> ...


If the bolts are in the middle of the scraper bar, it's reversible; If near the edge, No.

You do not need to have a spare, they last a long time if you have your skid shoes adjusted correctly. 1 paint stick thickness under the scraper blade, then lower your skid shoes to touch the floor. You must do this on concrete.

Recoils are easy to repair. You take the recoil off, not the entire housing. You pull out almost the entire cord, clamp it, pull 12" out from the inside, and you go around in a circle with the role as you turn the spring rope pulley counter clockwise I believe.


----------



## smarx (Jul 26, 2018)

Shear pins work like a charm. 

Blower was used without one of the bolts holding the end of the scraper blade so it is worn uneven and I've had to install it at an angle so that it clears the snow. I ordered 1740909BMYP and the bolt spacing is off. The 2 at the end are off probably a half inch and the 2 in between ones probably 1/4-1/2" inch. Thought I had found it but no such luck.


----------



## smarx (Jul 26, 2018)

The other interesting part about this blower is that according to John Deere, it is a 1989 model. I contacted them out of curiosity. Most references I've seen to this model are that it was made by Murray from 1991 on. I've asked them to go back and see if they can find who made it and I'm waiting on that answer.


----------



## JJW (Dec 7, 2019)

I can't answer your questions, but thanks for posting this info. It was incredibly helpful for me. I had no idea the original sheer bolts incorporating a spacer.


----------

